# Logitech Z5500 Speakers



## tipsycoma

Well considering shipping is going to be around 30 bucks, I'd say 270 shipped is a good deal.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

i would count on it being a bit more than 30 bucks, that set is HEAVY


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


i would count on it being a bit more than 30 bucks, that set is HEAVY


Yeah, I know shipping is going to be a lot for this setup...


----------



## hitman1985

i bought a set local for 150 which is out of warranty, so if yours is still in warranty id say approx 220 + ship. they go new for 320 shipped from b&h. one problem in most cases is that logitech is a pita with the warranty for these units


----------



## juventuscadillac

$150 plus shipping.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I think the last time I saw z5500s on OCN marketplace was by one of the old mods, selling em for 190$ shipped.


----------



## EMP7Y

$200 Shipped would be reasonable.

This is a great speaker system, the big brother of mine, and my friend has em'


----------



## mahtareika

I would say $160 + shipping. Shipping will be a factor because of the size.


----------



## xToaDx

I sold mine for like $140 on CL I think.
IMO, you're way better off selling them locally Eric, shipping will be 50 bucks easily.


----------



## FREELINE57

$150.00/$160.00 + $45.00/$50.00shipping to this east coast.


----------



## kinubic

ohh ! where are u located in Cali :d hahahahah


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
ohh ! where are u located in Cali :d hahahahah

I live in Simi Valley, which is about 50 min north of LAX.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I live in Simi Valley, which is about 50 min north of LAX.

ohh poo! its like an hr drive away! hahha


----------



## 0m3g4

$200 shipped


----------



## ericeod

nvm


----------

